# red sox brawl



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

what happened? my gym makes u use headphones for the tvs. All I saw was the pileups and a lot of sliding onto bases??


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

it was retaliation for yesterday when coco crisp sli into the 2nd baseman......coco got tossed by like 4 devil rays and NONE of his team was there thats why there was a scrap between manny and another player...they think cuz manny was slow gettin to the scrap....either way if im coco crisp im pissed off, his team was slow to get to him and back him up...that is bullshit....


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, Coco is a fiesty little dude, aint he?! I got a whole 'nother respect for him now, because he got out there, and afterwards, after getting jumped by about 5 dudes, he was laughing at poking fun.

That's what baseball is about; "Steroids, fighting, homeruns!" I love it!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is the whole thing with sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRgy8YqFrKo


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Man, Coco is a fiesty little dude, aint he?! I got a whole 'nother respect for him now, because he got out there, and afterwards, after getting jumped by about 5 dudes, he was laughing at poking fun.
> 
> That's what baseball is about; "Steroids, fighting, homeruns!" I love it!


he def played it cool like he was gonna just walk it out to first and thaen bam he was in a dead sprint to the pitcher....great stuff..where was his back-up though???:dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love the Red Sox but Coco threw that punch at the pitcher like he was a bitch. It was a terrible punch but he ducked the one from the pitcher real well. The catcher had him mounted though and I saw a few hammerfists in there too.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> I love the Red Sox but Coco threw that punch at the pitcher like he was a bitch. It was a terrible punch but he ducked the one from the pitcher real well. The catcher had him mounted though and I saw a few hammerfists in there too.


i totally agree I'm just sayin where the hell was his team....:dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think they weren't there because they weren't expecting him to storm the mound like that. He looked like he was going to walk to first and then went for it. They reacted pretty quickly though.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

*[Official] Red Socks vs Rays PBP:*

The round begins with Shields _throwing_ a controversial low blow to Crisp's leg. Crisp follows with a Bob Sapp-esque bull rush, and shows beautiful upper-body movement in evading a big right hand thrown by Shields. Crisp returns with a right of his own, but fails to make a clean hit as he is taken to the ground via headlock by Navarro, but not before Shields attempts to sneak in another right hand. Gomes then follows the takedown with some clean hammerfists to Crisp's midsection. Crisp, although showing some promise in his standup, displays no signs of a ground game as the round ends with Gomes and three other Rays holding him on his back with flurries of punches.

A hard-fought round by Crisp, but the judges score it 10-9 Rays. You can't do it all yourself.


----------

